# Last chance for Canon Rumors PRO lifetime memberships



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 14, 2020)

> The response to the Canon Rumors PRO memberships have exceeded my expectations by a large margin, thank you to everyone that supported this site directly.
> The lifetime memberships go away on September 15, 2020 at 11:59 PM ET, and only annual memberships will be available in the future.
> I am actively working on the buy & sell system and I have already lined up the first “gift” of the CR Pro membership, which will go out to subscribers sometime before 2020 ends.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Andy Westwood (Sep 14, 2020)

Worth it in my opinion, supporting this site and this browsing ad free


----------



## COBRASoft (Sep 14, 2020)

Thx for the reminder, you got my support as well for an outstanding job!


----------



## CanonGrunt (Sep 14, 2020)

100% worth it. Definitely recommend.


----------



## subtraho (Sep 14, 2020)

The mobile experience is glorious now! Completely worth it.


----------



## sobrien (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi Craig, are any of the benefits of membership limited to folk based in the US? Thanks! Shane


----------



## gmon750 (Sep 14, 2020)

I just bought the forever package. This is the first time I ever paid to remove advertisements on any site. CanonRumors has been my go-to site and is one I will gladly help support. Nowadays, it's rare to come across a site like this one in a sea of sites that try to take advantage of the user. I'm happy to help!


----------



## highdesertmesa (Sep 14, 2020)

Would be nice to get rid of that camera model system next to our icons, too. So easy to misinterpret that camera model thing as the model the user owns.

[edit] never mind – I see that can be changed now![/edit]


----------



## chreeeeees (Sep 14, 2020)

Ive been a long time lurker of the site and forum but couldn't not help the site


----------



## Nelu (Sep 14, 2020)

You! You!
You made me grab my brand new credit card but now I'll be waiting in the VIP lounge for the massages...messages


----------



## Refraction (Sep 14, 2020)

I miss the ads lol


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 14, 2020)

My life has changed completely since joining Canon Rumors! For the better!

Of course becoming a father twice since joining CR might have something to do with the big changes...


----------



## Jemlnlx (Sep 14, 2020)

100% agree with the comments above. I have been visiting this site for years. A reputable source the the latest Canon news.


----------



## MVPhoto (Sep 14, 2020)

Just signed up for Lifetime membership! Worth it!


----------



## HeavyPiper (Sep 14, 2020)

I don't post much, but do come to this site often to read and learn. Worth the price.


----------



## Fotofriend (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi Craig, will there be any interesting/usable offerings, deals or links/info about offerings and deals for international (non-US) pro site members in the future? Would be great!


----------



## Mr.Burberry (Sep 14, 2020)

Pretty new here on the forum but always an active reader for a few years. I think in a long run this "investment" will be totally worth the price and just happy to help to get this place even better.


----------



## jd7 (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm another one who has signed up for the lifetime membership. Thanks for all your efforts Craig. I've learned a lot over the years via this site, and I hope it will go from strength to strength.


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 15, 2020)

Done as I appreciate the site, however don't like paypal, hence my hesitation :-/


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Sep 15, 2020)

I've learned far more from the site than the lifetime membership tariff, so I joined up. Keep up the fine work!


----------



## Rendil (Sep 15, 2020)

So i'm not active on your forum at all but I check this site nearly daily for not only news but also deals. Due to add blocker it was never an issue for me but I just became a lifetime member and happy to support this awesome site!

I honestly think the 50-100 will be worth the buy/sell forum alone.


----------



## APP (Sep 15, 2020)

Been lurking for years myself, only recently created an account. Had to go for pro, looking forward to posting more too, especially without ads!


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 15, 2020)

canonnews said:


> I'm totally amused by Sony's Marketing.
> 
> Smallest** and Lightest: ***
> 
> ** with an interchangable zoom lens already attached. *** of all the ones that have IBIS.


Do you get a lifetime CR membership with every Sony a7c purchase ?


----------



## canonnews (Sep 15, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> Do you get a lifetime CR membership with every Sony a7c purchase ?


how did i get from sony to here whoops.


----------



## Quentin (Sep 15, 2020)

Long time reader, I support this great job as well...


----------



## ISSA-RO (Sep 15, 2020)

Just signed up for a PRO + been coming on the site quite often lately so I was happy to help support such a great place * ˆ__ˆ oh and first post yay! ˆˆ


----------



## nebugeater (Sep 15, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> Done as I appreciate the site, however don't like paypal, hence my hesitation :-/




Nothing wrong with PP IMO The issues are with the scammers that try to spoof PP. Go for it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> Done as I appreciate the site, however don't like paypal, hence my hesitation :-/


Many don't, but it is probably something built into the Xenforo forum software (I've looked at it, but don't recall for sure). I've had the ability to accept credit cards for my small business and quit in favor of Paypal because they take credit cards from many countries and handle the risk. I also was one of the early members to use it for ebay. I've had ebay high end camera sales to scammers and because I follow the rules precisely, Paypal has paid thousands of dollars to cover the losses.


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 15, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Many don't, but it is probably something built into the Xenforo forum software (I've looked at it, but don't recall for sure). I've had the ability to accept credit cards for my small business and quit in favor of Paypal because they take credit cards from many countries and handle the risk. I also was one of the early members to use it for ebay. I've had ebay high end camera sales to scammers and because I follow the rules precisely, Paypal has paid thousands of dollars to cover the losses.



for me it was more about who founded it and profited from it. Musk, while at times seems to go off the deep end, has gone on to further better things, Thiel seems to be a bit on the fringe with some of this politics etc bit scary when you read up on him.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 15, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> for me it was more about who founded it and profited from it. Musk, while at times seems to go off the deep end, has gone on to further better things, Thiel seems to be a bit on the fringe with some of this politics etc bit scary when you read up on him.


I tend to ignore a persons politics when purchasing items or choosing friends. The world is divided enough without me contributing.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Sep 15, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> My life has changed completely since joining Canon Rumors! For the better!
> 
> Of course becoming a father twice since joining CR might have something to do with the big changes...


   Ditto !!


----------



## ScheckytheTechie (Sep 15, 2020)

As a long time reader, it was well worth the $100. Happy to have joined!


----------



## Always Obsolete (Sep 15, 2020)

LONG TIME lurker, finally joined.

Keep up the good stuff, Craig!


----------



## RJRivero (Sep 16, 2020)

Joined and done. Thanks.


----------



## canonmike (Sep 16, 2020)

The ads never really bothered me but I like Craig's attitude, his mission and his approach to keeping us informed, so how could I not participate in this program??


----------



## Leo (Sep 16, 2020)

Have been reading for a while, just signed up and happy to join!


----------



## Duffy (Sep 16, 2020)

Hi, I registered as a forum user a few weeks back but didn't see the message around the account upgrades (or not sure it was published) , is there anything I can do to get the free upgrade, please?


----------



## kiebitz (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello,
I hope I did it in time.
Does anyone know if the gift will be also shipped to germany?


----------



## Joules (Sep 16, 2020)

kiebitz said:


> Hello,
> I hope I did it in time.
> Does anyone know if the gift will be also shipped to germany?


Gifts are software only, so you don't have to worry about shipping.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2020)

Duffy said:


> Hi, I registered as a forum user a few weeks back but didn't see the message around the account upgrades (or not sure it was published) , is there anything I can do to get the free upgrade, please?


There were no free upgrades, just paying ones.


----------

